# Applications dans la barre des menus !



## Isag (28 Mars 2013)

Bonsoir !

j'ai cherché sur Google & macupdate, et je sais pas si ça existe : je souhaite avoir des alias sur la barre de menu, comme s'il y avait un dock dedans, pour lancer les applications sans le dock, et en permanence puisque la barre des menus est toujours là !

anyone ? ^^


----------



## Sly54 (28 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

Un lanceur ? Default Folder permet de le faire, même si ça n'est pas son objet 1er.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Mars 2013)

ne pas oublier que pas mal d'apps ont cette option...dans leurs réglages de preferences


----------



## Isag (28 Mars 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Un lanceur ? Default Folder permet de le faire, même si ça n'est pas son objet 1er.



Bonjour ! Default Folder permet bien de faire, comme le dock, des raccourcis des applications ? (je cherche aucun menu) si oui es-ce qu'un programme gratuit permet de faire la même chose ?



pascalformac a dit:


> ne pas oublier que pas mal d'apps ont cette option...dans leurs réglages de preferences



Bonjour ! vous avez des exemples SVP ? j'aimerais par ex. pouvoir lancer chromium, GIMP, LibreOffice... depuis la barre des menus, mais en fait n'importe quel programme.

merci pour vos réponse !


----------



## Sly54 (28 Mars 2013)

FireStorm a dit:


> Bonjour ! Default Folder permet bien de faire, comme le dock, des raccourcis des applications ? (je cherche aucun menu)


On peut tout à fait se créer (via le Finder) un dossier d'alias des applications que l'on souhaite lancer.
Ce dossier d'alias devient disponible dans la barre de menus de Default Folder, ce qui permet de lancer en un clic (grâce à un système de menus déroulants) l'application souhaitée.

Autrement, on a accès, tjs grâce au système de menus déroulants, à la totalité du contenu de son dd, donc au dossier Applications.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Mars 2013)

FireStorm a dit:


> vous avez des exemples SVP ? j'aimerais par ex. pouvoir lancer chromium, GIMP, LibreOffice... depuis la barre des menus, mais en fait n'importe quel programme.
> !


 Par choix perso j'adopte la stratégie inverse ( le moins possible dans la barre car je passe par quicksilver  dont son etagère , ou le dock)
mais pas mal d'app peuvent y etre , exemples twitter , dropbox, caffeine etc

 toi il te faudrait des custo ( y en a plein accessmenubarapps menustrip  etc)


----------



## Larme (28 Mars 2013)

De mon point de vue personnel :
J'essaye de réduire le nombre d'applications dans le dock et dans la barre de menus.
Dans la barre de menu, je privilégie les applications courantes et qui ont un SENS d'y être. LibreOffice dans la barre de menu, ça n'a pas d'intérêt. Une application de messagerie, qui t'indique ton statut, t'indique qu'il y a des messages à lire, oui, c'est utile.
Pour tout le reste, je passe par l'excellent launcheur Alfred. (y'en a d'autres, hein).


----------



## Isag (29 Mars 2013)

Bonjour à tous !

merci pour vos conseils &  avis personnels. Je crois que ce que je souhaite n'est pas bien compris, "une image vaut mille mots" donc j'ai fait un montage ! ce que je souhaite est exactement ceci :

http://goirand.christophe.free.fr/img/wished-os-x-menu.png

Il faudrait que j'explore la piste des lanceurs pour lancer des applis, mais c'est pas ce que je cherche maintenant ^^


----------



## Nyrvan (30 Mars 2013)

FireStorm a dit:


> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> merci pour vos conseils &  avis personnels. Je crois que ce que je souhaite n'est pas bien compris, "une image vaut mille mots" donc j'ai fait un montage ! ce que je souhaite est exactement ceci :
> 
> ...



Je sais pas s'il existe une application pour faire exactement ce que tu désires. Ce d'autant plus que j'y cois pas un grand intérêt, à part de t'encombrer ton champ visuel.

Essaie donc l'excellent Alfred (ou LaunchBar voir Quicksilver) qui t'offre d'un simple click un accès direct à tout tes programmes ainsi qu'une multitude d'autres choses très pratiques. Cela demande un petit apprentissage mais tu gagneras très rapidement en productivité.


----------



## Isag (30 Mars 2013)

Bonsoir,

merci pour ta réponse, en fait ce que je souhaite présente un intérêt puisque la solution permet :


d'utiliser l'espace vide entre le menu app & les icones à droite
d'avoir un accès direct aux programmes : un seul clic au lieu de 2 ou + avec un menu
d'éviter d'encombrer mon champ visuel avec le dock, lequel prend forcément une partie de l'espace de travail

Sur de nombreuses distributions Linux c'est du gateau, j'ai pu le faire sur l'interface Xfce notamment, barre de menu regroupant tout de façon claire et agréable.

Pour les lanceurs je me demande si ça fait pas intervenir un programme en tâche de fond qui ralentit continuellement le système ?


----------



## wath68 (31 Mars 2013)

Regarde ici : http://www.devontechnologies.com/products/freeware.html
XMenu a l'air d'être ce que tu recherches.







Edit : bon, ok, j'ai mal lu. En fait tu veux mettre juste certaines applis dans la MenuBar.

Peut-être voir avec Bartender
http://www.macbartender.com/

Sinon, je suis plus ou moins comme mes camarades; le moins possible dans la MenuBar, un Dock avec masquage automatique et un lanceur, LaunchBar en l&#8217;occurrence.


----------



## Isag (2 Avril 2013)

Bonsoir Monsieur !

merci pour l'aide et les conseils, j'ai essayé macbartender mais il ne fait pas ce que je cherche, bon peut-être que le soft n'existe pas encore !


----------



## macomaniac (6 Avril 2013)

Salut *FireStorm*.

J'ai une solution en réponse à ta question : avoir les applications de son choix dans une barre de menus à la partie supérieure de l'écran du Mac (càd. une sorte de '_Contre-Dock_' en surplomb).  Cette solution demande d'utiliser en combinaison les prestations de 2 '_agents de service_' : un Majordome et un Barman (lol - sache qu'il y a une '_Méthode_' dans cette '_Loufoquerie_' ). 

[À la différence des Mathématiques, dans lesquelles l'élégance de la manière de parvenir à un résultat adhère formellement à ce résultat, pour en faire une &#339;uvre d'art ; dans le domaine Utilitaire, la manière de parvenir à un résultat disparaît matériellement dans ce résultat, auquel on ne demande que de servir. C'est le cas avec la 'solution utilitaire', quelque peu contournée et inélégante, que je te propose.]

&#9883;​
Voyons d'abord ce qu'a à nous offrir le *Majordome* [en Anglais : the «Butler»].

Si tu vas ici, tu peux louer gratuitement les services du susdit «Majordome», càd. tu installes la démo de «Butler» dans tes Applications et tu la lances, ce qui va t'afficher une fenêtre de tâches dont tu choisis le menu : '_Configuration_'. [Je te préviens : le «Butler» en question offre une interface en Anglais d'un *Genre* aussi _élusif_ que celui qui s'affiche dans l'interface des livres de son homonyme : la notoire (_Judith_) Butler. Afin de faciliter la tâche et de n'utiliser de «Butler» qu'à la solution de ton problème, je propose un passage par l'image :]




Une ligne horizontale 'bleue' matérialise pendant le glisser-déposer l'endroit exact où l'item va se trouver lâché dans l'espace de la 'Menu Bar (Natural)' de Butler. Pour 'benner' des items, sélectionner la ligne voulue dans l'espace 'Menu Bar (Natural)', et tout en bas, cliquer sur la case : '*-*', puis sur 'Delete' dans la fenêtre de confirmation qui s'affiche (la commande de 'Destruction' en question ne porte pas sur l'application du dossier 'Applications', mais sur l'affichage de son icône dans le 'Menu Bar (Natural)' de Butler).

En prime résultat du chargement de certaines icônes d'applications dans le 'Menu Bar (Natural) de Butler, voici ce qu'on obtient :




Les nouvelles icônes d'applications viennent s'aligner dans la Barre de Menus du Finder, à gauche des '_Menulets'_ et des icônes auto-affichables de certaines applications qui le permettent. Le problème auquel on va être infailliblement confronté est celui de la saturation de cette Barre de Menus native. En cas de trop grand nombre d'icônes, lorsqu'on ouvre une application qui va déployer sa propre barre de menus en remplacement sur la gauche de celle spécifique du Finder, il va y avoir masquage d'une partie des néo-icônes de Butler par le menu de l'application active. Afin d'éviter ces superpositions, il semble nécessaire de faire appel à un nouveau prestataire de service : j'ai nommé le 'Barman' [dont on sait la prestesse à dégager un comptoir des 'cadavres' qui sinon s'y aligneraient en excès]  (lol).

&#9883;​
Voyons à présent ce qu'a à nous offrir le *Barman* [en Anglais : the «Bartender»], dont les services vont relayer, et pas annuler, ceux du Majordome [Si l'on comprend qu'un 'Bar-Tender' est un '_Tenancier de Bar_', et que '_Bar_', en Anglais, signifie aussi bien '_Barre_' que '_Bar_', notre '_Tenancier_' nous propose donc ici de '_Servir_' à la *Barre* <de menus> plutôt qu'au *Comptoir* <de boissons>, càd. de remplacer l'_agréable_ par l'_utile_.]

Si tu vas ici, tu peux maintenant louer les services gratuits (démo) dudit Barman («Bartender»). Installe-le dans tes applications et lance-le. Son icône s'affiche dans la Barre de Menus du Finder. En cliquant dessus, puis sur l'icône du rouage dans la fenêtre qui se démasque, et dans le menu '_Préférences_', sous-menu '_Menu Items_', tu t'aperçois que les néo-icônes de Butler sont bien reconnues dans les '_Active Menu Items_' de Bartender. Cela veut dire que notre Barman va pouvoir les disposer à sa manière (comme s'il rangeait des verres ou des bouteilles sur le comptoir ou sous le comptoir du Finder). Si donc tu sélectionnes telle ou telle néo-icône d'application d'origine 'Majordome', tu as dans la fenêtre d'options à droite, à la rubrique : Menu Bar Item, la possibilité d'opter pour : «_Show in Bartender Bar, not in Menu Bar_». En résultat de cette commande, «Bartender» va déplacer les néo-icônes «Butler» dans sa propre Barre de Menus, juste en-dessous de celle du Finder.

Tu as encore le choix, dans les _Préférences_ de Bartender, au menu '_General_', de décocher ou de cocher la case : «_Autohides_», ce qui va avoir pour effet, exactement comme pour le Dock , soit d'afficher en permanence la Barre de Menus du Barman en-dessous de celle du Finder, ou de la masquer par défaut en permettant seulement à un clic sur l'icône de Bartender résidant dans la Barre de Menus du Finder de la démasquer à la demande.

Voici ce que ça donne : 




La Barre de Menus native du Finder se trouve délivrée des néo-icônes de Butler, lesquelles se retrouvent dans la Barre de Menus sub-sidiaire de Bartender.

Il est possible d'opérer toutes les variations voulues [Majordome x Barman] pour déboucher sur la customisation préférentielle de la Barre de Menus supérieure de l'écran du Mac.

&#9883;​
[Note : Si j'ai proposé le recours à Butler avant celui à Bartender, c'est que Bartender ne paraît pas actuellement pouvoir par lui-même loger les icônes d'applications optionnelles de l'usager dans son espace : '_Active Menu Items_', où elles doivent impérativement se retrouver afin de pouvoir être affichées dans une Barre de Menus. L'affichage dans la Barre de Menus du Finder est ce que permet Butler par défaut, par contre. Une fois cette opération réalisée, on peut recourir à Bartender, qui affiche docilement les néo-icônes de la Barre de Menus du Finder générées par Butler dans son espace '_Active Menu Items_', pour déplacer ces icônes dans sa propre Barre de Menus immédiatement sub-sidiaire à celle du Finder.

En ce qui concerne Butler [dont le potentiel dépasse largement ce que j'en ai montré ici mais dont l'interface Anglaise est aussi touffue à l'usage que celle, livresque, de la pensée de son homonyme (_Judith_) Butler], il est à noter qu'on peut appliquer récursivement à l'application elle-même sa propre règle d'affichage dans la Barre de Menus du Finder, si bien que Butler va se désigner soi-même comme icône affichée dans cette Barre D), icône qui, sous l'effet-relai de Bartender, vient à être déplacée dans la Barre de Menus sub-sidiaire à celle du Finder. Il est donc toujours possible en cliquant sur l'icône de Butler affichée dans la Barre de Menus de Bartender de lancer, par ce raccourci, la fenêtre de Préférences de Butler afin de re-customiser (par addition vs suppression) les néo-icônes du 'Majordome'. Ces icônes possibles ne se bornent pas à celles d'applications, mais je pense que je vais m'en tenir là dans mon 'Genre' d'explorations du potentiel de Butler, en me contentant d'avoir traité le problème soulevé.


----------



## Isag (11 Avril 2013)

Salut *macomaniac* !

Que dire ? ben merci beaucoup c'est encore mieux que ce que je cherchais ! on peut configurer bcp de choses ! et puis cette barre de recherche dans la barre de menu os x le top pour aller plus vite ! Je me demande de temps en temps pourquoi Apple ne répercute pas simplement des idées comme ça dans les nouvelles versions d'OS X. On voit qu'avec des petits programmes, des réglages systèmes (par ex. sur ma config : dock en 2D, effet d'échelle pour le dock, HyperDock pour gérer les fenêtres...) on se retrouve avec un _super système hyper rapide, efficace, fonctionnel & clair._

Et puis ton message est vraiment agréable, avec des variations, des _anecdotes_ qui m'ont permis d'enrichir ma culture.

Bon et juste pour la fonctionnalité que je cherchais et que "Butler" fait, n'y aurait-il pas un programme gratuit ?


----------



## Isag (26 Avril 2013)

Bonjour !

Modéré à modos, modéré à modos ! je souhaite ajouter "résolu" dans l'intitulé initial, comment faire ?

merci


----------



## tonrain (26 Avril 2013)

Tu cliques sur outil de la discussion normalement au dessus de ton premier message. Il me semble que cela fonctionne ainsi.


----------



## Isag (26 Avril 2013)

Bonjour, merci ! on apprend tous les jours...


----------



## macomaniac (27 Avril 2013)

Salut *FireStorm*.

Je voudrais juste ajouter une sorte d'_apostille_ à mon petit 'tuto' ci-dessus.

Il est envisageable de faire l'économie de «Bartender» et de se contenter de «Butler» pour l'affichage d'icônes d'applications (ou autres) dans une barre de menus supérieure à l'écran du Mac. Pour cela, il faut modifier tant soit peu le _Panneau de Configuration_ de «Butler» tel que je l'avais décrit.

Voici ce que donnerait l'«_effet-Butler_» en gardant les items des applications dans l'espace  '*Menu Bar*', ce en l'*absence de «Bartender»* :




Ce que montre ma capture, c'est ... qu'il n'y a rien à voir justement. Le fait d'avoir chargé (par glisser-déposer depuis le dossier '_Applications_' des items dans la fenêtre de configuration '*Menu Bar*' signifie normalement : Afficher les icônes dans la Barre de Menus du *Finder*. Alors pourquoi rien ne se montre? Car il y a *TROP* d'items dans la fenêtre de configuration. Auquel cas, parce qu'il y a *Saturation* de la Barre de Menus du Finder par un trop grand nombre d'items affichables, plus rien du tout ne s'affiche. 

Il faut alors modifier comme suit le _Panneau de Configuration_ de «Butler» :




Comme vous le voyez, j'ai fait glisser l'ensemble des items qui étaient compris dans la fenêtre de configuration '*Menu Bar*' dans celle de '*Docklet*'. Rien de plus simple : sélectionner tous les items de '*Menu Bar*' (&#8984;A) et les faire glisser en les tirant avec le pointeur sous le titre : '*Docklet*'. Par voie de conséquence, «Butler» affiche sa propre Barre de Menus (= '*Docklet*') juste en-dessous de celle du Finder. Dans les _Préférences_ de «Butler», on peut retenir l'affichage à _gauche_ toute, au _centre_, ou à _droite_ toute (je n'évoque pas les choix de barre _verticale_, à G ou a D de l'écran, non plus qu'_inférieure_, car j'appelle plutôt cela un équivalent-Dock). On notera que «Butler» ayant à sa disposition sa propre Barre de Menus pour afficher les items retenus dans le _Panneau de Configuration_, il n'y a plus de conflit nombre d'items vs place d'affichage. Le Finder affiche ses propres items dans sa propre Barre de Menus, et «Butler» les siens dans sa propre Barre de Menus subalterne, et ainsi «_les vaches sont bien gardées_» du fait que les '_troupeaux_' ne se mélangent pas.

&#8984;​
J'aurais un commentaire personnel à ajouter, puisque dans un forum dédié à la Customisation, tout est affaire de _Préférences Personnelles_ et, comme on le sait, les _goûts_ et les _couleurs_ ne se discutent pas, le _plaisir_ et le _déplaisir_ ayant valeur pour chacun d'«_existence primitive_» (selon les termes de _Thomas Hobbes_) et non pas d'_opinion_ sujette à débat.

Je préfère donc, pour ma part, la combinaison [Butler] x [Bartender], car je _n'aime pas_ avoir sous les yeux une barre d'icônes subsidiaire à celle du Finder qui s'affiche _en permanence_. De ce point de vue, l'apport de «Bartender» est de générer une Barre de Menus _escamotable_ à la demande (à l'instar du masquage du Dock), avec cette différence que le dé-masquage de la barre ne se fait pas par simple survol de pointeur ('_hovering over_'), mais par simple-click sur l'icône de «Bartender» résidant dans la Barre de Menus du Finder. 

Pour que «Bartender» puisse prendre en charge dans sa propre Barre de Menus subsidiaire les items d'applications choisies, il faut à toute force passer par «Butler» au préalable, en re-configurant son _Panneau_ de manière à demander l'affichage dans la fenêtre de la *Menu Bar* (et pas du *Docklet* - donc glisser inverse de l'ensemble des items sélectionnés). En faisant cela, on demande à «Butler» d'afficher les items dans la *Barre de Menus du Finder*. Comme on l'a vu ci-dessus, si on s'arrêtait là, il y aurait *saturation* de l'espace disponible de la Barre du Finder par le trop grand nombre des items retenus. C'est là que «Bartender», notre 'Barman' habile aux tours de prestidigitation (comme tout officiant de comptoir qui se respecte), s'empare au vol de la *commande* D) d'affichage visant la Barre de Menus du Finder pour en déplacer l'*exécution* dans sa propre Barre de Menus subsidiaire - et donc _escamotable_ à volonté. 

[NB. Il est assez étonnant de constater que deux applications _tierces_, développées d'une manière complètement _indépendante_, puissent *co-opérer sans conflit* dans la _customisation_ du Finder. C'est comme si notre Barman interceptait au vol une _commande_ en provenance du Majordome (= '_Délivre-moi ça sur le comptoir du Finder_') pour se faire un _malin plaisir_ de la _servir_ en _terrasse_. Ce 'Barman', quand même, quel _pervers_! Veuillez considérer cette _facétie_ comme une _ré-écriture humoristique_ du jeu de scène rédigé par _Jean-Paul_ (_Sartre_) : la «_Mauvaise Foi du Garçon de café_» ]


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2013)

Wow ça c'est du tuto .


----------



## Isag (3 Mai 2013)

C0rentin a dit:


> Wow ça c'est du tuto .



Bonsoir !

pour rebondir sur ce message, oui ! _c'est du bon_ ! je pense que *macomaniac* a une fibre didactico-éducative...

à bientôt


----------

